# lake erie steel head



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

My first fish for 2010 was a decent steel head i caught up on erie. It was 16 outside and when you would pull your line out of the water it would be stiff with ice. i actually snatched her in the mouth. She was swimming SO SLOW and just wouldnt eat but i saw her mouth move and my line moved so i commenced jacking and it was fish on. One of the more boring fights actually wasnt anything like last years trip butim lucky she didnt run because my rod tip was frozen solid and could not reel in had to thaw it out with my mouth to gain line. and when we brought her out of the water she spawned right there!!! kinda weird actually. but she swam off fine, slow but to deep water.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice steelhead, I had a a similar experance last yeartrout fishing. My line wouldfreeze up in the line guides, but I found if I fought the fish while holding my rod tip in the water(notan easy thing to do) it would thaw so I could reel.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

What a catch. Isaiah looks a bit chilled!


----------



## Yeahbuddy (Jan 3, 2010)

haha, frozen rods and Steelhead. Man i enjoy Florida. Grew up west of Cleveland on the Rocky River. Landed a mess of nice ones in my day. PM me if anyone is looking for the Hot Spots on the Rocky


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang.


----------

